
New: StarCli: CLI to find trending repos on GitHub by date - hedy
https://github.com/hedythedev/starcli
======
tomtompl
sorry to see your other post removed from here. seriously what the hell was
wrong with it? did anyone give you any reason?

~~~
hedy
nope, but the topic is currently debated almost everywhere on the internet...
and has been for years. just wanted to see how people thought about the
rename. thanks

~~~
tomtompl
And I thought this place is good to discuss anything. I've added it myself now
too. I mean.. i have no words, world is mad

------
heyodube
nice job! looks good, written in python

~~~
hedy
Thanks ;)

~~~
dang
Please don't use multiple accounts and/or get friends to upvote or comment.
It's against the rules
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))
and HN readers are extremely good at spotting it and will flame you when they
do.

~~~
hedy
Sorry, I was rushing and did not take the time to read the rules. I am new to
hacker news so I’m not very used to being here. I’m really sorry for my
actions and I guarantee that It won’t happen again. How do I delete the post?

